
Introducing Ozlo – Personal AI chatbot - anant
https://medium.com/teamozlo/introducing-ozlo-d5cce73d7ba5
======
okito
Hey! I'm one of the co-founders of Ozlo. Excited to finally to get to share
him with you today. If you want early access, sign up here and we'll let you
in:

[http://ozlo.com?vip=hackernews](http://ozlo.com?vip=hackernews)

~~~
daveguy
What's the timeline for an android release? The examples all focus on food.
Probably a good call for a focus (everyone eats), but is that the primary
focus? ie is it a current limitation? Also agree with rohanpai, an api would
interesting.

~~~
okito
Hi Dave!

Android is on our list, but for not for a few months yet. Eventually Ozlo will
be in a lot of different channels - including messengers, the web, and
Android.

Ozlo can work over any topic area we let him learn about. We focused on food
for the reason you said, but expect to open him up to many new topics soon!

~~~
plexicle
Oh, whoops. I signed up but didn't realize it was only for iOS. That's
unfortunate, I was interested in checking it out. I should have read more
before clicking the link, that's on me.

~~~
okito
Other platforms coming soon! You're invite will still be good. :)

~~~
daveguy
Cool, I went ahead and signed up too.

------
findjashua
I don't mean to undermine your efforts, but google seems to give me mostly the
same information. How do you plan to edge them out/differentiate?

~~~
machinelearning
From what I can tell, this seems to reduce the cognitive load of a search
session way more than using Google (for certain use cases).

The advantages are: fewer clicks/taps, session state is saved on the page and
suggestions reduce typing. They seem like minor things but make a huge
difference in practice when you are trying to decide between a few options.

That being said, curious to see if the team can get handle the limitations of
machine learning and maintain the quality of search as it scales.

------
robbiet480
I've see this pre-defined select an option chat UI in a few apps now. I wonder
if everyone is just duplicating off each other or there is a framework (like
Chatto for Swift) that is being used. I've seen this on Quartz, Digit, Square
Cash and now Ozlo.

Anyone know what the design pattern is even called?

~~~
maxerickson
Why isn't it just a menu?

~~~
okito
Our suggestions are more like auto-suggest; you can type anything you want.
See above!

------
rohanpai
Looking forward to an API :)

------
iwillium
How is this different thank Luka? [https://luka.ai/](https://luka.ai/)

~~~
okito
I think Luka has done a great job of exploring a lot of different approaches
to this space. We've bet pretty heavily on the idea that most people will want
one bot, not a family of them. But it's exciting to see so many people working
to make this happen!

